# Recovering a tank from Dropsy



## RuBirdBlue (Jul 23, 2009)

We have recently had one of our ten gallon freshwater tanks hit hard by Dropsy, and sadly lost two of the three guppies that were currently in the tank. As soon as we figured out what it was, we began treating the tank with API's Furan-2.

We have separated the survivor and are keeping a very close watch on him. 

My question is essentially: What now?

Is Dropy dangerous enough that we should break down this tank, clean it, and cycle it again before adding more fish? 
Or...
Is it safe to simply treat the tank for the bacteria before adding fish?

We definitely do not want to lose any more fish to this problem, but how cautious do we really need to be in order to make future fish safe?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is a post on dropsy.
Dropsy is not a disease in itself, and can stem from so many different conditions. The root of the problem would have to be known to figure out if it is contagious.
I have had limited success treating with Maracyn-Two for dropsy. I have had a few fish with dropsy, but the fish with symptoms, have been very spread out, in my case, not a contagios disease. 
Might also want to check into internal parasites, this can also cause dropsy like symptoms.

*Dropsy of Aquarium Fish*
*Synonyms:*
Bloat, Malawi Bloat

*Symptoms:*
Protrusion of scales, distended abdomen, pop-eye

*Causes:*
Dropsy has several possible causes: poor water quality, poor food quality, bacterial infections, intestinal flagellates, excessive proteins (especially to purely vegetarians)

Longer periods of stress can weaken the fish's immune system thus enabling the bacteria to enter the fish's body. At this stage, it becomes increasingly difficult to remedy the situation. The disease begins with a bacterial infection of the intestines resulting in the excretion of slimy fish wastes. In the course of the disease, parts of the mucous membrane of the intestines come off. They stay at the anus of the fish. Even if the fish keeps taking up the food, it cannot digest the food anymore leading to the malfunctioning of the internal organs. The amount of water the fish takes in then cannot be expelled and the excess liquid gather in the body cavity resulting in the protrusion of scales and eyes.

Excessive proteins can also cause bloat among fish, mbunas most especially as the fish cannot effectively digest the proteins in their stomachs. Herbivorous fish have longer digestive systems that are not designed to digest excessive proteins in comparison to the carnivores' shorter digestive system. Do not feed your herbivorous fish foods that contain too much protein. For more information about foods and their nutritional values, please check this topic.

*Treatment:*
Epsom salts, metronidazole, kanamycin sulfate

Treatment may not be effective as the disease itself is internal making it difficult to treat and determine the exact cause.


----------



## RuBirdBlue (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you for all of the information, but it still doesn't quite answer my main question: Is treating the tank enough? Should I or should I not clean and restart the tank in order to give future fish a better chance of avoiding the same fate?

Losing two fish is losing two too many.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Personaly, I would not tear down the tank and put the fish through a cycle.Its still vey possible that the dropsy is not contagious, even if it is contagious, the living fish would be carriers, so a complete tear down would not fix anything.If any more fish show signs of dropsy, I would try treating the whole tank with a medicated internal parasite food.


----------

